# Kyzer at 6 months old -- West German lines --



## firepaws (Jun 1, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has any thoughts ? Very new to this board and still trying to figure it out.

Thanks !


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I'm not a professional, but I think he is gorgeous







and from Michigan too







where did you get him from?


----------



## firepaws (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you. He's from Wind Dancer kennels. Yachtzy and Aussie are his parents.


----------



## honda_tuner (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a 6 month old too and he is a spitting image of your especially from that side profile I'll post some pics later.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Very beautiful boy!


----------



## DJones107 (Nov 27, 2007)

Beautiful!!! We got Trooper from Wind Dancer Kennels Almost three years ago. Yachty is his dad but I can't remember the moms name. Anyway he resembles your Kayzr. I'll post a pic of Trooper once I get home.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Adorable!

How old is he?

I am no expert but I think your guy is quite the cutie!


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## DJones107 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is a picture of our Trooper, also from wind dancer. His dad is Yachtzy and Mom is Bella.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

stunning!


----------

